# Синдром "нестабильности позвоночника"



## Женя (27 Апр 2006)

Здравствуйте!
Мне врач в поликлинике, куда я обратился по поводу болей в шее, сказала, что это может быть "синдром нестабильности шейного отдела позвоночника".

Не могли бы Вы пояснить, что это такое, отчего происходит и как лечится? Мне рекомендовали только гимнастику для шеи.

Мне 49 лет, раньше ничем не болел, кроме бронхита.
Спасибо


----------



## Helen (28 Апр 2006)

Синдром нестабильности позвоночника - это патологическая его подвижность с увеличением объема движения, которая является следствием несостоятельности структур позвоночника (диска, связок).

Часто это бывает при воспалительных или деструктивных процессах, а также в результате травм. Лечение напрямую зависит от причин, которые вызвали эту патологию, поэтому для диагности необходимы не только данные клинического осмотра с анализом жалоб, истории заболевания, но данные лабораторно-инструментальных исследований.

Напишите, как началось заболевание, с чем связано, были ли травмы в прошлом, проходили ли когда либо обследование, если да, то где и какое. Это все важно для установления причин Вашего состояние.


----------

